# Nintendo Switch firmware update 11.0.1 out now



## arjunpatel (Dec 11, 2020)

but but where's the stability? i need it.


----------



## Spencer Everly Studios (Dec 11, 2020)

Surprised that I’m early to this thread.

I wonder if this will work with Atmosphere...


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Dec 11, 2020)

And Nintendo wins... 2020 UPDATE OF THE YEAR with Switch FW 11.0.1 for best stability!

Runner-ups: PS3 FW 4.87, and 3DS FW 11.14


----------



## mrdude (Dec 11, 2020)

Spencer Everly Studios said:


> Surprised that I’m early to this thread.
> 
> I wonder if this will work with Atmosphere...


Nobody knows, Dump emunand - try it on that, if not restore emunand (remove any game carts - just to be on the safe side).


----------



## MrVtR (Dec 11, 2020)

[Insert here stability joke], Stability intensifies


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Dec 11, 2020)

Spencer Everly Studios said:


> Surprised that I’m early to this thread.
> 
> I wonder if this will work with Atmosphere...


Atmosphere has to be updated, Nintendo updated their kernel.


----------



## Dimensional (Dec 11, 2020)

HaloEffect17 said:


> And Nintendo wins... UPDATE OF THE YEAR.


More like Stability of the Year.


----------



## matias3ds (Dec 11, 2020)

i  havent updated even to 11 :-)


----------



## slaphappygamer (Dec 11, 2020)

I can’t believe sxos hasn’t been updated yet. I’m so grossed out right now. Those lazy bums.


----------



## pofehof (Dec 11, 2020)

Won't be surprised to see SciresM drop an update soon with SX OS following shortly after.


----------



## Philipp_94 (Dec 11, 2020)

SciresM already confirmed updating atmosphere today.

https://twitter.com/SciresM/status/1337191995664560131?s=19


----------



## RupeeClock (Dec 11, 2020)

Well, this still hasn't fixed the problem where I can't launch the digital version of Snake Pass after playing the physical version.


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 11, 2020)

Games not playing well, thats most then or more like counter sx os.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 11, 2020)

An actual changelog? Huh...


----------



## MasterJ360 (Dec 11, 2020)

FFS now I gotta update both of my hacked switch again...


----------



## MichaelShawJr (Dec 11, 2020)

RupeeClock said:


> Well, this still hasn't fixed the problem where I can't launch the digital version of Snake Pass after playing the physical version.


Have you tried completely deleting the game and re-downloading?


----------



## ccfman2004 (Dec 11, 2020)

RupeeClock said:


> Well, this still hasn't fixed the problem where I can't launch the digital version of Snake Pass after playing the physical version.


My sister's boyfriend had the same issue with Forager digital.  Physical worked but not digital.  At least Nintendo refunded the money.  They wanted him to send his Switch in for repair.


----------



## mrdude (Dec 11, 2020)

I wonder how many people will "accidentally"  update this time?


----------



## RichardTheKing (Dec 11, 2020)

I don't like how the current firmware version cannot be viewed when an update comes out; in Settings, it just gets replaced with "an update is available" or some such.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 11, 2020)

Pretty rare they actually put out a bug fix. Last updates "feature update" was pretty rare in and of itself as well.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 11, 2020)

I am actually shocked Nintendo included the actual bug fixes. It would be nice if they kept doing that for future updates, even though I know they won't.


----------



## ov3rkill (Dec 11, 2020)

Great for Nintendo to sneak that update. Definitely update of the year material.


----------



## TheZander (Dec 11, 2020)

1101 is binary for "Rayman in Smash"


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 11, 2020)

RichardTheKing said:


> I don't like how the current firmware version cannot be viewed when an update comes out; in Settings, it just gets replaced with "an update is available" or some such.


You will also not like how nintendont dont have the feature to not automatically download updates.

I hate the switch, its by far the shittest console by far, its promise of better support (which i said before it launched was a lie, but the butt hurt fanboys all kicked off), its littered with same old nintendo recycled crap, old ports we already own and played first time round on older consoles (because they had the hardware) or poor inferior and delayed titles of new titles (which are far from).

Then lets not go how cheap the console is and its analogues and joycons.

Id be interested to see in the next 3-6 months if nintendo dont break their claim that the switch isnt a 3ds replacement and actually make it so as theyll need a new console to compete with the new consoles.

And i can bet you any money it will be a subpar of the ps4/xbx1x, so youll eventually get to play all those third party titles (they promised to improve on) ported to it, but it will lack the new ip titles, unless devs want to dumb down, which like the switch means your waiting ages for an inferior port.


----------



## fvig2001 (Dec 11, 2020)

I wonder if they fixed that typo in advanced save-data settings.


----------



## masagrator (Dec 11, 2020)

MrVtR said:


> [Insert here stability joke], Stability intensifies





Dimensional said:


> More like Stability of the Year.


This time there is nothing in patch notes about more stability.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Dec 11, 2020)

arjunpatel said:


> but but where's the stability? i need it.


heh, it appears this .0.1 update is more useful than most typical .1 updates.


----------



## Kwyjor (Dec 11, 2020)

> Corrected a problem which changed how the Control Stick and the C Stick on the Nintendo GameCube controller responded.


Some people were _absolutely incensed_ about that.


You can't say Nintendo never listens to the consumers.


----------



## LeyendaV (Dec 11, 2020)

Problems when stablishing connection with game cartridges, TVs and game controllers. Pretty interesting issues there.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 11, 2020)

C stick: has slight issue
Nintendo YouTubers:


Kwyjor said:


> Some people were _absolutely incensed_ about that.
> 
> 
> You can't say Nintendo never listens to the consumers.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Dec 11, 2020)

ok finaly a changelog without a stability crap in it
nintendo knew
they want no stability joke
oh well.
oof my switch wont fall from the desk ITS TOO STABLE


----------



## FanNintendo (Dec 11, 2020)

I'm sure SX OS waiting for Atmosphere to update and stole it that mutherfucker can't agree in court


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 11, 2020)

also
Corrected a problem where it blocks the last sx os update


----------



## FanNintendo (Dec 11, 2020)

would not surprise if it keep going as 3DS firmware up to 11.14.0 or passing it


----------



## Frankbel (Dec 11, 2020)

I have issues with my LG OLED GX and my Sammy JS9000, I hope that now the TV mode works on the first try. Often, the TV does not display the signal from the Switch. On cheaper TVs, the TV mode works just fine.


----------



## linuxares (Dec 11, 2020)

masagrator said:


> This time there is nothing in patch notes about more stability.


Nope they actually told what they patched this time around haha


----------



## tfocosta (Dec 11, 2020)

I wish I could make a joke about this, but this is not the EoF and everyone is very sensitive about making jokes in a serious post, so I'll just pass.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Dec 11, 2020)

tfocosta said:


> I wish I could make a joke about this, but this is not the EoF and everyone is very sensitive about making jokes in a serious post, so I'll just pass.


...I see plenty of jokes about "stability", though...you should be fine, honestly.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 11, 2020)

tfocosta said:


> I wish I could make a joke about this, but this is not the EoF and everyone is very sensitive about making jokes in a serious post, so I'll just pass.


did you see my joke? let it out mate!


----------



## HideoKojima (Dec 11, 2020)

Anyone working as software engineer know exactly what happened. This was supposed to be the 11 update but the major fixes weren't ready so they pushed them to the next milestone. Or maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## linuxares (Dec 11, 2020)

Shalashaska98 said:


> Anyone working as software engineer know exactly what happened. This was supposed to be the 11 update but the major fixes weren't ready so they pushed them to the next milestone. Or maybe I'm wrong.


I feel it's a "Fuck SXOS" patch more or less.


----------



## shanefromoz (Dec 11, 2020)

linuxares said:


> I feel it's a "Fuck SXOS" patch more or less.


Why only sxos? Atmosphere does not work either


----------



## raxadian (Dec 11, 2020)

Well good thing I am just stuck on an old firmware then.


----------



## lemonmaster (Dec 11, 2020)

STABILITY STABILITY STABILITY STABILITY STABILITY STABILITY STABILITY STABILITY


----------



## ZeroFX (Dec 11, 2020)

no stability this time :/ be careful.


----------



## Pipistrele (Dec 11, 2020)

And people say Nintendo doesn't release anything lately


----------



## Philipp_94 (Dec 11, 2020)

shanefromoz said:


> Why only sxos? Atmosphere does not work either


Atmosphere does work. 
It most likely even worked before you've posted your comment. It just wasn't distributed. It's live since about 30 min ago.


----------



## mikefor20 (Dec 11, 2020)

Philipp_94 said:


> Atmosphere does work.
> It most likely even worked before you've posted your comment. It just wasn't distributed. It's live since about 30 min ago.



It blocked both. SciresM is just a great developer and has already fixed it. As you said. This  chosen one delusion is kin to Trump. Nobody blocked Atmosphere.. It's the greatest CFW.


----------



## linuxares (Dec 11, 2020)

shanefromoz said:


> Why only sxos? Atmosphere does not work either


I know, but Nintendo is hunting SXOS and ignore Atmosphere. That's why I said it. I know Atmosphere didn't work either.


----------



## tpax (Dec 11, 2020)

Philipp_94 said:


> Atmosphere does work.
> It most likely even worked before you've posted your comment. It just wasn't distributed. It's live since about 30 min ago.


Hast du eine leichte geistige Behinderung?

Both firmwares were affected by the update. Maybe atmosphere was already updated, it seems to be just a minor thing. Let's hope SX OS will get a proper update quickly.


----------



## linuxares (Dec 11, 2020)

tpax said:


> Hast du eine leichte geistige Behinderung?
> 
> Both firmwares were affected by the update. Maybe atmosphere was already updated, it seems to be just a minor thing. Let's hope SX OS will get a proper update quickly.


I most likely will. Would be surprised if a update isn't release this evening/night (depending on where you live)


----------



## 0x3000027E (Dec 11, 2020)

mikefor20 said:


> Trump


Gah, this reference has no relevance here, (he must live in your head).
It's time to move on sir.


----------



## BvanBart (Dec 11, 2020)

I hope this fixes the sound issues with Hyrule Warriors Age of Calamity...


----------



## mikefor20 (Dec 11, 2020)

0x3000027E said:


> Gah, this reference has no relevance, (he must live in your head).
> It's time to move on sir.



Sure it has relevance. " SXOS is the one that got blocked. They never blocked us. We are the greatest CFW ever and we are unblockable. Will never be updated" totally Trump. Time to move on? I think we found another Supporter! Stand down proud boy!


----------



## Something whatever (Dec 11, 2020)

I goofed and updated. I hate how when you resume your game. the switch is like "SYSTEM UPDATE! WANT TO UPDATE??? NO? TOO BAD YOU ALREADY PRESSED THE A BUTTON*


----------



## k7ra (Dec 11, 2020)

Update? Again?
I am a joke to you?
Nintendo...


----------



## Doran754 (Dec 11, 2020)

I have the weirdest problem with my switch in TV mode. The calibration with the edge of the screen is off by 4% every single time. I turn it on, it'll be at 96%, so i'll move it to 100%. Play fine, turn it off. The next day it'll be on 100% but this is somehow wrong and needs adjusting back to 96% to fit the screen correctly now. Rinse and repeat. Really hoping this is fixed in these updates.


----------



## pofehof (Dec 11, 2020)

Would you look at that, Atmosphere updated first once again. Don't be surprised to see SX OS on the horizon.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Dec 11, 2020)

*insert stability joke here*


----------



## HideoKojima (Dec 11, 2020)

linuxares said:


> I feel it's a "Fuck SXOS" patch more or less.


Well I guess in 48h this wouldn't make sense


----------



## tpax (Dec 11, 2020)

pofehof said:


> Would you look at that, Atmosphere updated first once again. Don't be surprised to see SX OS on the horizon.


What is the purpose of your existence?


----------



## TheZander (Dec 11, 2020)

Wow I've never seen an update thread like this cause so much division. First time I've witnessed a battle of the firmwares . Also lots of funny stability jokes you guys are really funny with that.


----------



## Tomkins (Dec 11, 2020)

my daughter updated accidentaly, little bastard.. Newest Atmosphere throws ''unable to identify kernel!' I guess Im gonna have to wait for final release...


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 11, 2020)

For some reason the latest update fucked my Internet connection on the Switch. I updated and then the switch wouldn't connect online even though everything else in my house that's connected to the Internet was still working. Had to delete my Internet setting off the Switch then set it up again and now it's working fine. Very bizarre that this happened


----------



## DerpDingus (Dec 11, 2020)

Nintendo's last update turned on player data sharing back on without permission and hid that shit deep into the menus. 

I wonder if these assholes did that again after I went through the trouble of turning it off


----------



## |<roni&g (Dec 11, 2020)

Still no news for newer model cfw


----------



## pofehof (Dec 11, 2020)

Tomkins said:


> Newest Atmosphere throws ''unable to identify kernel!' I guess Im gonna have to wait for final release...



Make sure you are using pre-release 0.16.1. That one works with 11.0.1.


----------



## Tomkins (Dec 11, 2020)

pofehof said:


> Make sure you are using pre-release 0.16.1. That one works with 11.0.1.


I am, The latest one, uploaded like 6 hrs ago.... Not sure why it doesnt boot. I even tried different fresh SD card and it throws same error.


----------



## 0x3000027E (Dec 11, 2020)

mikefor20 said:


> I think we found another Supporter!


Who? What? 
Eh, actually I will just let this be.


----------



## impeeza (Dec 11, 2020)

Tomkins said:


> my daughter updated accidentaly, little bastard.. Newest Atmosphere throws ''unable to identify kernel!' I guess Im gonna have to wait for final release...


Atmosphère supporting 11.0.1 is already out.

https://github.com/Atmosphere-NX/Atmosphere/releases/tag/0.16.1

As Hekate also:

https://github.com/CTCaer/Hekate/releases


----------



## pofehof (Dec 11, 2020)

Tomkins said:


> I am, The latest one, uploaded like 6 hrs ago.... Not sure why it doesnt boot. I even tried different fresh SD card and it throws same error.



Whenever atmosphere updates, it will only work with the bundled fusee-primary out of the box. If you are using hekate (and thus, fusee-secondary), you will need to wait for hekate to support the latest OS as well, as @impeeza mentioned.


----------



## josephdin (Dec 11, 2020)

does anyone know where to download firmware 11.0.1?


----------



## Moon164 (Dec 11, 2020)

Just to add, but the Brazilian Portuguese language and the Brazilian eShop were also added in the update.


----------



## HarveyHouston (Dec 11, 2020)

WOW!!! It's not the standard "fixed bugs" message Nintendo sends for the Wii U and 3DS! They know how to send other descriptions!


----------



## HollowGrams (Dec 12, 2020)

impeeza said:


> Atmosphère supporting 11.0.1 is already out.
> 
> https://github.com/Atmosphere-NX/Atmosphere/releases/tag/0.16.1
> 
> ...



Sigpatches for both out as well:

https://github.com/ITotalJustice/patches/releases


----------



## weatMod (Dec 12, 2020)

Retroboy said:


> You will also not like how nintendont dont have the feature to not automatically download updates.
> 
> I hate the switch, its by far the shittest console by far, its promise of better support (which i said before it launched was a lie, but the butt hurt fanboys all kicked off), its littered with same old nintendo recycled crap, old ports we already own and played first time round on older consoles (because they had the hardware) or poor inferior and delayed titles of new titles (which are far from).
> 
> ...


plot twist Nintendo kicks nvidia to the curb and makes a new console with Apple silicon  M1 instead


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 12, 2020)

weatMod said:


> plot twist Nintendo kicks nvidia to the curb and makes a new console with Apple silicon  M1 instead


wonder what blind china company theyll use fore the shitcons lol


----------



## spuderump (Dec 12, 2020)

Quit ya arguing you stupid nerds.


----------



## pozo (Dec 12, 2020)

I just heard that Tencent is taking action to stop the online and offline sale of SX core/lite
some resellers in Shenzhen were under arrest


----------



## HollowGrams (Dec 12, 2020)

pozo said:


> I just heard that Tencent is taking action to stop the online and offline sale of SX core/lite
> some resellers in Shengzhen were under arrest



Source?


----------



## linuxares (Dec 12, 2020)

pozo said:


> I just heard that Tencent is taking action to stop the online and offline sale of SX core/lite
> some resellers in Shengzhen were under arrest


Got any source? Would be news worthy


----------



## pozo (Dec 12, 2020)

Hologram said:


> Source?


91wii    com
/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=219515

tieba  baidu com
/p/7141758540

rumor
maybe `reseller``under arrest` i mentioned are not correct

the things below I know with certainty
chips are gradually pulled off shelves.searching on taobao just find a few results unusually.and pinduoduo returns no relevant results,where i bought the chip two month ago
some resellers are still selling them at a higher price privately with installation sevice,without the risk of online sale
They can't stock chips


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## linuxares (Dec 12, 2020)

pozo said:


> 91wii    com
> /forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=219515
> 
> tieba  baidu com
> ...


Hmm... So now tencent is stepping up the game. Since they are part of the Chinese party. Those are some people you don't wanna Fuck with in China


----------



## Legendaykai (Dec 12, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> I can’t believe sxos hasn’t been updated yet. I’m so grossed out right now. Those lazy bums.


theywere caught and dealt with your best of abandoning that cfw and moving to another one


----------



## mikefor20 (Dec 12, 2020)

Legendaykai said:


> theywere caught and dealt with your best of abandoning that cfw and moving to another one



That post was a joke. SXOS is alive. Stop lying.


----------



## Yoshi128k (Dec 12, 2020)

Even though it's a bunch of fixes, 11.0.1 still seems pretty cool.


----------



## ccfman2004 (Dec 12, 2020)

weatMod said:


> plot twist Nintendo kicks nvidia to the curb and makes a new console with Apple silicon  M1 instead


Too bad that NVIDIA owns ARM license.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 12, 2020)

pozo said:


> 91wii    com
> /forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=219515
> 
> tieba  baidu com
> ...



on tx modchips they remove the chip markings, but seems like a cpld and mcu?

see if they'd just ship the chip blank and let the end user configure it, you probably could still buy them, look at all the rgh chips for 360, that way you arent selling a modchip, but a "fpga/cpld development board", shipped blank

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



weatMod said:


> plot twist Nintendo kicks nvidia to the curb and makes a new console with Apple silicon  M1 instead



plot twist: nintendo goes amd64, customized r9 fury chip for graphics, implements hypervisor in hardware, uses efuses for revocation with aes 256, implements rolling keys 


399$


----------



## linuxares (Dec 12, 2020)

Okey I've read the threads now on wii91 and baidu. It seems just that Tencent asked the factory to stop making TX modchips. Not sure how serious it is or not.


----------



## CanIHazWarez (Dec 13, 2020)

shamzie said:


> I have the weirdest problem with my switch in TV mode. The calibration with the edge of the screen is off by 4% every single time. I turn it on, it'll be at 96%, so i'll move it to 100%. Play fine, turn it off. The next day it'll be on 100% but this is somehow wrong and needs adjusting back to 96% to fit the screen correctly now. Rinse and repeat. Really hoping this is fixed in these updates.


You're not using an OLED tv, are you?


----------



## 0x3000027E (Dec 13, 2020)

linuxares said:


> Okey I've read the threads now on wii91 and baidu. It seems just that Tencent asked the factory to stop making TX modchips. Not sure how serious it is or not.


Half of the people on the thread(s) aren't even taking it seriously tho....


----------



## linuxares (Dec 13, 2020)

0x3000027E said:


> Half of the people on the thread(s) aren't even taking it seriously tho....


I wouldn't either. Since it's just a rumor, even if it does happen. It's just to open another factory/move production.


----------



## pozo (Dec 13, 2020)

aadz93 said:


> on tx modchips they remove the chip markings, but seems like a cpld and mcu?
> 
> see if they'd just ship the chip blank and let the end user configure it, you probably could still buy them, look at all the rgh chips for 360, that way you arent selling a modchip, but a "fpga/cpld development board", shipped blank
> 
> ...


But that's tencent after all.Their legal department isn't strong as Disney or Nintendo's,but still strong enough.Little tricks don't make any sense.Too risky
Think about the nanshan district people's court.Tencent always wins with home advantage



linuxares said:


> I wouldn't either. Since it's just a rumor, even if it does happen. It's just to open another factory/move production.


once something is removed from all shopping websites in china,it won't comes back for online sale.


----------



## Doran754 (Dec 13, 2020)

CanIHazWarez said:


> You're not using an OLED tv, are you?


LED not OLED. Wish i had an OLED lol


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 13, 2020)

China respecting IP laws, well it's 2020...


----------



## pozo (Dec 13, 2020)

aadz93 said:


> China respecting IP laws, well it's 2020...


if no one cooperated with Nintendo in Chinese market,nothing would happen


----------



## altorn (Dec 13, 2020)

Switch is so stable that there are horses living in it.


----------



## justplayer (Dec 13, 2020)

Any download link avaliable for 11.0.1??


----------



## TheCosmicWarrior (Dec 13, 2020)

altorn said:


> Switch is so stable that there are horses living in it.


Usually I'm tired of hearing these stability jokes but that one was original. I chuckled at that


----------



## linuxares (Dec 13, 2020)

pozo said:


> once something is removed from all shopping websites in china,it won't comes back for online sale.


Oh? I didn't know that. Any reason why?


----------



## CanIHazWarez (Dec 13, 2020)

shamzie said:


> LED not OLED. Wish i had an OLED lol


Okay, I thought that may have been the source of your problem.  Newer OLED tvs have a "pixel shift" where the image will shift a few millimeters every so often as a way of preventing burn-in.  If you're not used to it, it's easy to think that you have an issue with overscan or alignment (which, you kind of do, but it's on purpose).  I'm not sure what the issue would be in your case though, if you're not on an OLED.


----------



## Quadol (Dec 13, 2020)

I have ordered my modchip 8th December. Yesterday, 12th December, the seller page with the chip has disappeared

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Quadol said:


> I have ordered my modchip 8th December. Yesterday, 12th December, the seller page with the chip has disappeared


----------



## caki883 (Dec 13, 2020)

pozo said:


> 91wii    com
> /forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=219515
> 
> tieba  baidu com
> ...


there are at least 25 Sellers on Aliexpress , some for 40$. I know i bought some 
Aliexpress delets them but the sellers can put them again as "payment" and other names


----------



## Quadol (Dec 13, 2020)

caki883 said:


> there are at least 25 Sellers on Aliexpress , some for 40$. I know i bought some
> Aliexpress delets them but the sellers can put them again as "payment" and other names


How do you find those sellers if the names of things they sell are not "SX Core" or similar?


----------



## Hielkenator2 (Dec 14, 2020)

shanefromoz said:


> Why only sxos? Atmosphere does not work either


Hint: BIGGEST ANTI PIRACY COURTCASE EVER.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



shamzie said:


> I have the weirdest problem with my switch in TV mode. The calibration with the edge of the screen is off by 4% every single time. I turn it on, it'll be at 96%, so i'll move it to 100%. Play fine, turn it off. The next day it'll be on 100% but this is somehow wrong and needs adjusting back to 96% to fit the screen correctly now. Rinse and repeat. Really hoping this is fixed in these updates.


That is probablyyour tv , dude. Make sure your tv is set on "Native" or "fit to screen" or "1:1  in the display setting of your tv.


----------



## realtimesave (Dec 14, 2020)

Quadol said:


> I have ordered my modchip 8th December. Yesterday, 12th December, the seller page with the chip has disappeared
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



I ordered one recently and it disappeared in the mail. Pretty frustrating.  First my DHL package got confiscated by US Customs, then now mine that didn't get confiscated disappeared in the post.  I still have one switch i need to mod.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Hielkenator2 said:


> Hint: BIGGEST ANTI PIRACY COURTCASE EVER.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Actually that is debatable and untrue.  Someone never heard of Operation Buccaneer.  Child porn was involved in that, as in practically every other similar case (except for this one, these guys don't do that).


----------



## Quadol (Dec 14, 2020)

realtimesave said:


> I ordered one recently and it disappeared in the mail. Pretty frustrating.  First my DHL package got confiscated by US Customs, then now mine that didn't get confiscated disappeared in the post.  I still have one switch i need to mod.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


It seems like my seller managed to ship a modchip to me before this chaos lol, but he doesn't answer for my messages anymore, even doesn't read them. Recently he answered almost immediately. Maybe he has been arrested idk


----------



## realtimesave (Dec 14, 2020)

Quadol said:


> It seems like my seller managed to ship a modchip to me before this chaos lol, but he doesn't answer for my messages anymore, even doesn't read them. Recently he answered almost immediately. Maybe he has been arrested idk


I did a chargeback on my 2 chips from DHL.  DHL doesn't have any clue what happened to them.

Hopefully I get my remaining one soon, like... very soon.


----------



## Quadol (Dec 14, 2020)

Got messages from my seller.
RIP SX chips


----------



## HollowGrams (Dec 14, 2020)

Quadol said:


> Got messages from my seller.
> RIP SX chips



Lets see if theyre really shutting down the factories.


----------



## Quadol (Dec 14, 2020)

Hologram said:


> Lets see if theyre really shutting down the factories.


Another seller

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## HollowGrams (Dec 14, 2020)

Quadol said:


> Another seller
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



What does that mean - Spacecraftnx FW? NVMND just saw 2nd pic.


----------



## linuxares (Dec 14, 2020)

Hologram said:


> What does that mean - Spacecraftnx FW? NVMND just saw 2nd pic.


It means, wait for the Clone Wars.
R4 all over again?


----------



## caki883 (Dec 14, 2020)

Quadol said:


> How do you find those sellers if the names of things they sell are not "SX Core" or similar?


search for "Switch Payment" or "Nx Payment" "Payment" and look in the item description there should be a "core" and "lite" word somewhere


----------



## pozo (Dec 14, 2020)

linuxares said:


> Oh? I didn't know that. Any reason why?


Just speaking of experience.Reasons of removal are always various.The reason why things are not coming back is beyond the reach of my knowledge.
Even with other names,the goods you sell can still get your seller account into trouble.


----------



## caki883 (Dec 14, 2020)

weatMod said:


> plot twist Nintendo kicks nvidia to the curb and makes a new console with Apple silicon  M1 instead


Apple silicon  M1 is a piece of garbage and Apple only made it so you can´t repair you devices, remember that.


----------



## kevin corms (Dec 14, 2020)

caki883 said:


> Apple silicon  M1 is a piece of garbage and Apple only made it so you can´t repair you devices, remember that.


Do you have shares in Intel?


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 14, 2020)

TheCosmicWarrior said:


> Usually I'm tired of hearing these stability jokes but that one was original. I chuckled at that



switch is so stable it made helium jealous


----------



## ccfman2004 (Dec 14, 2020)

caki883 said:


> Apple silicon  M1 is a piece of garbage and Apple only made it so you can´t repair you devices, remember that.


M1 completely thrashes Intel in terms of speed and battery life. Even Windows 10 ARM on M1 is much faster than the best Surface Pro X. Most of the recent Intel Macs aren’t repairable by the end user so your argument is moot.


----------



## ccfman2004 (Dec 14, 2020)

ccfman2004 said:


> M1 completely thrashes Intel in terms of speed and battery life. Even Windows 10 ARM on M1 is much faster than the best Surface Pro X. Most of the recent Intel Macs aren’t repairable by the end user so your argument is moot.


I should mention that Windows 10 ARM was running in a Virtual Machine under QEMU on the M1 Mac so there was a performance penalty.


----------



## josephdin (Dec 14, 2020)

ccfman2004 said:


> M1 completely thrashes Intel in terms of speed and battery life. Even Windows 10 ARM on M1 is much faster than the best Surface Pro X. Most of the recent Intel Macs aren’t repairable by the end user so your argument is moot.



We can agree that that m1 performance is impressive and also admit that them not being repairable or upgradeable is pretty dog$hit, his argument is still valid, We want them to put an end to the anti-consumer practices and it's been proven many many times that they are purposely making it non-repairable to go after/spite 3rd party repair groups that charge significantly less than apple authorized repair groups


----------



## ccfman2004 (Dec 14, 2020)

josephdin said:


> We can agree that that m1 performance is impressive and also admit that them not being repairable or upgradeable is pretty dog$hit, his argument is still valid, We want them to put an end to the anti-consumer practices and it's been proven many many times that they are purposely making it non-repairable to go after/spite 3rd party repair groups that charge significantly less than apple authorized repair groups


His argument about the M1 being unrepairable is moot as he was saying that Apple created the M1 to be unrepairable which is false.  Most Intel Macs in the last 5 years have been mostly unrepairable by end users so it's not just M1 Macs.


----------



## BothyBhoy (Dec 15, 2020)

N update from TX yet?.....   Anyone heard  anything yet?


----------



## linuxares (Dec 15, 2020)

BothyBhoy said:


> N update from TX yet?.....   Anyone heard  anything yet?


I'm very confused why an update aint released. Especially since Atmosphere is updated.


----------



## BothyBhoy (Dec 15, 2020)

I know atmosphere is  available but we'd sorely miss xci....whats the best atmosphere tutorial. Anyone any views??    Thanks guys....


----------



## caki883 (Dec 15, 2020)

ccfman2004 said:


> His argument about the M1 being unrepairable is moot as he was saying that Apple created the M1 to be unrepairable which is false.  Most Intel Macs in the last 5 years have been mostly unrepairable by end users so it's not just M1 Macs.


no it is not false, they made it with only one purpose in mind. They already did it with Iphone 12 it is 100% non repairable. Only Apple can repair it and we all know how great are they in repairing stuff out of warranty


----------



## justplayer (Dec 15, 2020)

Any donwload link?


----------



## Legendaykai (Dec 15, 2020)

mikefor20 said:


> That post was a joke. SXOS is alive. Stop lying.


nintendo will stop them eventually


----------



## bundat (Dec 15, 2020)

linuxares said:


> I'm very confused why an update aint released. Especially since Atmosphere is updated.


Yeah I am starting to think those rumors about Tencent stopping production has something to do with this.
After all, why would they bother updating something they won't make money from anymore.
But hopefully they still do, especially for the modded Mariko/Lite users out there.


----------



## linuxares (Dec 15, 2020)

bundat said:


> Yeah I am starting to think those rumors about Tencent stopping production has something to do with this.
> After all, why would they bother updating something they won't make money from anymore.
> But hopefully they still do, especially for the modded Mariko/Lite users out there.


yeah that's true. I honestly though it was just a rumor that Tencent put the foot down.


----------



## mikefor20 (Dec 16, 2020)

Legendaykai said:


> nintendo will stop them eventually



Lol who cares? I swear it's like TX did your mom in front of you on Christmas. Who cares? You guys and your lies are so annoying.  SXOS will only die if ATMO decides to support Mariko systems and USB loading. Until then it's on. China DGAF and money talks. Get over it. And if not? Who cares? I have a 5TB HDD and there are plenty of games to play.


----------



## Zumoly (Dec 16, 2020)

I'd say firmware 11's usb introduction is good for the hacking of newer (mariko) units?


----------



## linuxares (Dec 16, 2020)

mikefor20 said:


> Lol who cares? I swear it's like TX did your mom in front of you on Christmas. Who cares? You guys and your lies are so annoying.  SXOS will only die if ATMO decides to support Mariko systems and USB loading. Until then it's on. China DGAF and money talks. Get over it. And if not? Who cares? I have a 5TB HDD and there are plenty of games to play.


You know that Tencent is Chinese right? The one that got exclusive rights to publish Switches and Switch games in China. Sure, the CCP don't give a fuck about a Japanese company loosing money, but Tencent is different. It's a company owned by people in the CCP. They do suddenly give a fuck.
Only reason why I see that they manage to get the factories shutdown that created SX chips make sense.


----------



## Quadol (Dec 16, 2020)

linuxares said:


> You know that Tencent is Chinese right? The one that got exclusive rights to publish Switches and Switch games in China. Sure, the CCP don't give a fuck about a Japanese company loosing money, but Tencent is different. It's a company owned by people in the CCP. They do suddenly give a fuck.
> Only reason why I see that they manage to get the factories shutdown that created SX chips make sense.



I monitor Russian Nintendo community sources.

There is a Russian Nintendo community group on a Russian social media website where an admin wrote that the 3rd wanted TX Head member was arrested in China, and there are 2 screenshots from sellers chats with info related to chips

Some other user found several pages with SX chips on Taobao for $50+


----------



## realtimesave (Dec 17, 2020)

My remaining mod chip got delivered today. So much for all the bullshit waiting ages for them to decide to deliver.  DHL one I still haven't got a letter from US Customs and probably won't. DHL won't own up to losing the package, either.  I did a charge back. I have the 1-up.


----------



## justplayer (Dec 17, 2020)

SXOS not compatible with 11.0.1?


----------



## Hayato213 (Dec 17, 2020)

justplayer said:


> SXOS not compatible with 11.0.1?



No


----------



## realtimesave (Dec 18, 2020)

Some dumbass at Pitney Bowes or the post office opened my package, saw the SX Core, and they STILL DELIVERED IT.

LMFAO


----------



## josephdin (Dec 18, 2020)

realtimesave said:


> Some dumbass at Pitney Bowes or the post office opened my package, saw the SX Core, and they STILL DELIVERED IT.
> 
> LMFAO



I mean what did you expect them to do. They most likely don't even know what the hell the sx core even is.


----------



## realtimesave (Dec 18, 2020)

josephdin said:


> I mean what did you expect them to do. They most likely don't even know what the hell the sx core even is.



It didn't have an SX Core box.  I put a tracer on the package cos it was taking so long to get here and I said it was flex cables with a microchip.


----------



## fatpig11 (Dec 22, 2020)

Edit: Removed


----------



## pozo (Dec 31, 2020)

http://www.legaldaily.com.cn/index/content/2020-12/30/content_8394921.htm
wait and see what happens next

Translated with www.DeepL.com/Translator (free version)

Zhang Wei, a reporter for the Legal Daily

Recently, the People's Court of Yuexiu District, Guangzhou City, Guangdong Province, and the People's Court of Zhonglou District, Changzhou City, Jiangsu Province, made the first batch of domestic Nintendo Switch crack case injunctions, ruling that a video game store in Guangzhou and an electronic product business in Changzhou immediately stop making and selling non-genuine Nintendo Switch game consoles, respectively. It is understood that these two injunctions are the first domestic litigation injunctions involving the cracking of host games.

It is understood that Nintendo Switch is a console released by Nintendo in 2017 with an integrated home console and handheld design, and received strong reactions on its debut. In February last year, Tencent signed an agreement with Nintendo, in which both parties agreed that Tencent would act as the exclusive distributor of Nintendo Switch in mainland China. on December 10, the national version of Nintendo Switch was officially launched in the official channel.

Subsequently, following reports from consumers, Tencent discovered that a number of stores were making and selling non-genuine cracked versions of the Nintendo Switch console. The merchants soldered chips on the original genuine game console and changed the original circuit structure and operation system so that the console could run pirated games, thereby earning the difference in price. In response to the above, Tencent filed lawsuits against a number of stores in Guangzhou and Changzhou.

The Yuexiu District Court held that a Guangzhou electronic game shop's unauthorized sale of modified Nintendo Switch game console products was contrary to the principle of good faith that operators should follow in their production and operation activities, disrupted the order of market competition, and harmed the applicant's legitimate rights and interests. Accordingly, the court ruled that it immediately stopped selling non-genuine Nintendo Switch game consoles.

The Zhonglou District Court held that the business related to Nintendo Switch operated by the applicant was highly known, and it would be difficult to control the infringement if the behavior preservation measures were not taken in a timely manner, and accordingly ruled that a Changzhou electronic product merchant company immediately stopped making, selling and advertising non-genuine Nintendo Switch game consoles.

Some experts said that with the booming development of the domestic console game industry in recent years, "brush" "crack" and other piracy products are also gradually growing. The two bans have positive significance for regulating the behavior of relevant market players and establishing a good copyright ecological environment in the game console industry.


----------

